# I can't find faces drawing reference



## Alkéryn (Jun 11, 2016)

As said in the title i'm searching for unphotoshoped picture of human faces as drawing reference but i can't find
so I would be happy if you know a good source for drawing references


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 11, 2016)

You're welcome :^)


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 11, 2016)

Erm.... google image search???


----------



## mgrev (Jun 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> You're welcome :^)


i'm genuinely wondering what i search for to find that person


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i'm genuinely wondering what i search for to find that person


"Hide the pain, Harold"


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 11, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i'm genuinely wondering what i search for to find that person


Harold (or @p1ngpong )

EDIT:


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Harold (or @p1ngpong )
> 
> EDIT:


lol it does remind me of p1ngpong for some reason...


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Touko White said:


> lol it does remind me of p1ngpong for some reason...


because p1ingpong is harold


----------

